# Should you train like a bodybuilder if you don't compete as one?



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 2, 2017)

Should a person train like a bodybuilder if they do not compete and never plan on competing?

For example there are some muscle groups out there that I would think would be silly to grow to a certain size if you didn't compete. Competitive bodybuilders know how much of a pain finding clothes that fit becomes due to their size. Many have to get jeans and so forth tailored and can't buy off the rack.


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Feb 2, 2017)

No, you will wear your joints out. Injuries will become common. Rest and recuperation is the most important part of bodybuilding.


----------



## so1970 (Feb 2, 2017)

I say train to feel better about your self and live healthier. Working out is not my job it's my passion


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2017)

Interesting theory... I want to look more like a bodybuilder, actually, a physique competitor more than anything. But that's a long fucking road for me


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 3, 2017)

so1970 said:


> I say train to feel better about your self and live healthier. Working out is not my job it's my passion



The only one you should judge yourself on is yourself. If you are improving then you are progressing and are a success.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah for sure.  If you want to look like a bodybuilder, then train like one. You don't have to step on stage!!

I competed in Strongman, BBing, Powerlifting and Highland Games over 20+ years.  And while I loved the competition aspects of Strongman the most, I always trained off season like a bodybuilder to develop each muscle group. I feel that was the best "look" for me and fit my identity.  Know what I mean?  

Takes a toll on your body and joints for sure..but hey, it's what we do.


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Feb 5, 2017)

exactly... I first started training after high school to gain weight and not be skinny. Used Bodybuilding mags which sometimes contained good routines(though not very often)and got into HIT style lifting and fell in love with Pro Bodybuilding. I then wanted to look like a Pro and they no longer looked "gross" or stupid to me but instead more like a goal for a future physique. I was headed into competing but wanted more an more mass. Then fell into Powerlifting and still keep bbing style assistance in my training (or hypertrophy as its called in PL)...Unless your gifted genetically AND using gear, with a diet and training program that is 100% intensity wise your most likely just going to look like a smaller less freakish version of these guys and don't have to worry about accidentally looking like Ronnie Coleman lol... If you want to just be ripped and be decent size you still pretty much have to train like a bber and diet eat ect...That is heavy weights higher reps and tons of quality foods... Either way good luck in your training and goals!!! 





WesleyInman said:


> Yeah for sure.  If you want to look like a bodybuilder, then train like one. You don't have to step on stage!!
> 
> I competed in Strongman, BBing, Powerlifting and Highland Games over 20+ years.  And while I loved the competition aspects of Strongman the most, I always trained off season like a bodybuilder to develop each muscle group. I feel that was the best "look" for me and fit my identity.  Know what I mean?
> 
> Takes a toll on your body and joints for sure..but hey, it's what we do.


----------



## JRA (Mar 15, 2017)

Ocnbreeze said:


> No, you will wear your joints out. Injuries will become common. Rest and recuperation is the most important part of bodybuilding.



True, but I would add great form and training smart is just as important, eg throwing the weight around with bad mechanics.


----------



## MatG (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd vote for no, don't do it. Training like a pro bodybuilder requires devotion and you need to change your lifestyle DRASTICALLY! You might not have the time to turn your life upside-down, especially if you don't want to compete. Also, the pros don't look like that all year round - they push themselves over their limits before a competition. It's simply not worth it. You can look great without going to such extremes. 
If you ask me, you should work on your strength - that will do more for you than just looking pumped. You can use the principles of bodybuilding: high volume and intensity, without going to extremes - as well as the equipment they use, to achieve your own personal set of results. You can get yourself to reach your limits, but you don't need to step over that line and go overboard. 
If you do decide to test your max, you shoud of course keep your safety in mind, and avoid the possibility of injury - use proper lifting belts, for example. I see rookies using them when they don't need to, and pros failing to use them when they could help them lift more. They are quite useful I've come to realize, and have quite the history.
Anyway, whatever you decide, make sure to have a trusted spotter - and that you know when to stop and how much to push your body. 
Don't forget - proper sleep and diet are the mother of all recovery!


----------



## Neil_Hines (Apr 18, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> Yeah for sure. If you want to look like a bodybuilder, then train like one. You don't have to step on stage!!
> 
> I competed in Strongman, BBing, Powerlifting and Highland Games over 20+ years. And while I loved the competition aspects of Strongman the most, I always trained off season like a bodybuilder to develop each muscle group. I feel that was the best "look" for me and fit my identity. Know what I mean?
> 
> Takes a toll on your body and joints for sure..but hey, it's what we do.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2017)

I guess it depends on your goal... if you want to look like a bodybuilder then yes; if you are more concerned with strength then no.


----------



## JRA (Apr 19, 2017)

I see tons of people at the gym who have worked out for years and don't look like bodybuilders. Working out like one is only a very small portion for that "bodybuilder look".


----------



## MatG (Dec 15, 2017)

I'd vote for no, don't do it. Training like a pro bodybuilder requires  devotion and you need to change your lifestyle DRASTICALLY! You might  not have the time to turn your life upside-down, especially if you don't  want to compete. Also, the pros don't look like that all year round -  they push themselves over their limits before a competition. It's simply  not worth it. You can look great without going to such extremes. 
If you ask me, you should work on your strength - that will do more for  you than just looking pumped. You can use the principles of  bodybuilding: high volume and intensity, without going to extremes - as  well as the equipment they use, to achieve your own personal set of  results. You can get yourself to reach your limits, but you don't need  to step over that line and go overboard. 
If you do decide to test your max, you shoud of course keep your safety  in mind, and avoid the possibility of injury - use proper lifting belts,  for example. I see rookies using them when they don't need to, and pros  failing to use them when they could help them lift more. They are quite  useful I've come to realize, and have quite the history.
Anyway, whatever you decide, make sure to have a trusted spotter - and  that you know when to stop and how much to push your body. 
Don't forget - proper sleep and diet are the mother of all recovery!


----------

